# Festplatten Defekt Hetzner  Software Raid



## planet_fox (7. Dez. 2010)

Hi kurz mal frage, wer aht erfahrung mit dem Austausch der Platten bei Hetzner. Hab jetzt erst mal folgendes geprüft


```
cat /proc/mdstat
Personalities : [raid0] [raid1]
md1 : active raid1 sda2[2](F) sdb2[1]
      730467392 blocks [2/1] [_U]

md0 : active raid1 sda1[0] sdb1[1]
      2104448 blocks [2/2] [UU]

unused devices: <none>
```
Danach folgendes 


```
serv:/home/horst# dmesg | grep [Ee]rro
Error attaching device data
Error attaching device data
ata1.00: tag 6 cmd 0x60 Emask 0x9 stat 0x41 err 0x40 (media error)
ata1.00: tag 18 cmd 0x60 Emask 0x9 stat 0x41 err 0x40 (media error)
ata1.00: tag 6 cmd 0x60 Emask 0x9 stat 0x41 err 0x40 (media error)
ata1.00: tag 0 cmd 0x60 Emask 0x9 stat 0x41 err 0x40 (media error)
ata1.00: tag 0 cmd 0x60 Emask 0x9 stat 0x41 err 0x40 (media error)
ata1.00: tag 0 cmd 0x60 Emask 0x9 stat 0x41 err 0x40 (media error)
ata1.00: tag 0 cmd 0x60 Emask 0x9 stat 0x41 err 0x40 (media error)
sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x08000002
sda: Current: sense key: Medium Error
    Additional sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 1465142150
```
Hab mit Hetzner schon telefoniert und ihnen daten gesendet. Soweit so gut.
Nun werde ich die SDA aus dem raid nehmen und jetzt ist die frage wie läuft das wenn die neue festplatte dann drin ist genau ab mit der Syncronisierung der neuen Platte ?

Freue mcih über Erfahrungsberichte und anregungen .


----------



## Quest (8. Dez. 2010)

Erfahrungsbericht hab ich da noch keinen, noch halten alle meine Platten.
Aber ich hab mir diese Frage auch schon mal gestellt und mich gefragt wie das dann abläuft.
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich da was gefunden habe. 
Ach ja, das hier:
http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Austausch_einer_defekten_Festplatte_im_Software-RAID

Viel Glück.
Würde mich interessieren, ob das dann alles so gut geklappt hat wie es da drin steht.
Kommt mir fast zu einfach vor 

Gruß, Michael


----------

